# Favourite Cider Flavours?



## Naiwen (Aug 26, 2020)

Personally, I love : peach, grape, apple and pear iced cider. Half a glass on hot and humid days cool me down. How about you?


----------



## marti (Aug 26, 2020)

i dont like cider


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 26, 2020)

Only apple cider.


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 26, 2020)

Don't like cider.


----------

